# Crawfish or Crayfish if your from the north



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Celebrating 3 years of solid growth on Sunday by cooking up 120lbs of Crawfish.

I got there about 60lbs late as I was told but no worries as their was another 60lbs to go, that's Louis getting the Crawfish ready for the pot









They were kept live in a cooler and prepped with salt and fresh water for about a half hour before they went into the pot.








This is Chris the Chef









And just a little later we had yet another table of yummy craw...









and boy did it keep coming...








and coming...
















We had a great time last night well into the morning even had a few out of towner's stop by and participate in the gorging festivities talk about perfect timing.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Man that looks good. A few years back a friend of mine ordered 50lbs from Louisiana for a dinner party. It cost him a fortune to ship up here to Canada but was well worth the money. 

Yup "Crayfish" up here. Although, its not popular to eat them here but some people do. They must be a different species than down there. Sometimes when we are fishing we will catch them with wieners. They love wieners!


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

You can tell the way they are poured on the table you guys have been there before and know what to do... 

Tis the season for crawfish. Two weeks ago we killed off 90 pounds at a friend's party and a week ago we did in 50 pounds between 7 of us.

Try grilled oysters sometime is addition to the crawfish.. Throw oysters on the grill, shuck the top shell off when it pops. Doctor them up with butter or garlic buitter or your favorite pepper sauce cook them however well done people like and serve right off the grill!!! and it goes without saying some never make it to the grill...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I like em better than lobster.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I love lobster too but the grand dady of them all is Alaskan King Crab. Delish!


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Jonesee said:


> You can tell the way they are poured on the table you guys have been there before and know what to do...
> 
> Tis the season for crawfish. Two weeks ago we killed off 90 pounds at a friend's party and a week ago we did in 50 pounds between 7 of us.
> 
> Try grilled oysters sometime is addition to the crawfish.. Throw oysters on the grill, shuck the top shell off when it pops. Doctor them up with butter or garlic buitter or your favorite pepper sauce cook them however well done people like and serve right off the grill!!! and it goes without saying some never make it to the grill...


Honestly my first time eatin Crawfish but my buddies had it down to a science, we would go through a batch of 20- 30lb's at a time. Chris (in the blue) actually came down from Mississippi and if it weren't for him I'd still be sctraching my head.


----------



## wolfman (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone know a good place to order live crawdads from?


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Bienvenue : Cajun Crawfish - Authentic Cajun @ your door! there are a bunch of other places but this is the only one I've heard mentioned before


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, they look good. I have a big boil next weekend I am going to.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Shervin said:


> Honestly my first time eatin Crawfish but my buddies had it down to a science, we would go through a batch of 20- 30lb's at a time. Chris (in the blue) actually came down from Mississippi and if it weren't for him I'd still be sctraching my head.


He did it the right way. 30 lbs a shot, pour them on the table and stand there and eat your way through it while the next 30 lbs gets ready. It is eating made for socializing. Once you've done it you know what I mean about that. The oysters I mentioned are the same way.

Shervin, that website is REALLY REALLY expensive and those a farm raised. Crawfish should be going for $1.50 to $2.50 per pound. I recommend looking through the Sliidell, LA phone book and just pay them to send them to you. 1. The price will be better and 2. you will get wild crawfish rather than farm raised. If you don't mind farm raised I suggest Joe Patty's Seafood in Pensacola, Fl. I know they ship worldwide. They will be $2.50-$3.00 a pound at Patty's. The sausage, garlic, corn and potatoes you can get anywhere. If you can't find the seasoning up north, Patty's can send it too. And Patty's can send you a box of fresh oysters to grill also...

The key to crawfish is not to overcook them. They get hard to peel if you do. And remember, peel the tail, suck the head and move on to the next. Until you are good at it, it is the best food in the world you will starve to death eating.

Laissez Les Bons Temps Rouler!!!!!!
(let the good times roll)


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Crawfish are some of my favs. I prefer them over shrimp and crab.

I agree they take some getting used to yanking the tail off just right and peeling, but once you got it down, you can go through 8-10 lbs in no time.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome! And Congrats on the growth....financial kind, I hope. 

We had a boil ourselves back in New Orleans ahead of the Jazz Fest a couple weeks back!

Thanks for sharing the pics & I'll throw in some of ours for the thread!

45 lbs. of our 90 lbs.










Hand-Stands!










Here's lookin' at you, kid!










I'm on the left.










Mmmmmm.


----------



## Rasagul (Dec 30, 2008)

Mmmm a nice table filled with mudbugs and a cold dixie sounds good


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

:washing:


Jonesee said:


> Shervin, that website is REALLY REALLY expensive and those are farm raised. Crawfish should be going for $1.50 to $2.50 per pound. I recommend looking through the Sliidell, LA phone book and just pay them to send them to you. 1. The price will be better and 2. you will get wild crawfish rather than farm raised. If you don't mind farm raised I suggest Joe Patty's Seafood in Pensacola, Fl. I know they ship worldwide. They will be $2.50-$3.00 a pound at Patty's. The sausage, garlic, corn and potatoes you can get anywhere. If you can't find the seasoning up north, Patty's can send it too. And Patty's can send you a box of fresh oysters to grill also...
> 
> The key to crawfish is not to overcook them. They get hard to peel if you do. And remember, peel the tail, suck the head and move on to the next. Until you are good at it, it is the best food in the world you will starve to death eating.
> 
> ...


Correction that was a response to wolfmans question. I simply did a google search (I admit I am lazy) but I asked my bud today where he got them from and he replied Rosey Baby - regardless thanks for the reco dude!!!


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Those pic's are awesome Reindeer!!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

DAMN! I miss my crawfish. Did you get them locally? They are stupid expensive here in SC.


----------



## masterp0606 (May 10, 2009)

Tarks said:


> I love lobster too but the grand dady of them all is Alaskan King Crab. Delish!


I love my lobster but the Alaskan King Crab is right there with it. All those crawfish look good. I am thinking about placing an order for some now. Anyone know how to catch them?


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

They catch them in baited traps. A net is layed out in the swamp with bait in the center of it. After sitting awhile they net is raised and the crawfish collected from the net.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Jonesee said:


> They catch them in baited traps. A net is layed out in the swamp with bait in the center of it. After sitting awhile they net is raised and the crawfish collected from the net.


Heck of a lot easier than catchin' them Alaskan King Crabs. :r


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> DAMN! I miss my crawfish. Did you get them locally? They are stupid expensive here in SC.


We get'em locally here from a restaurant maybe some of the fellow botl's could point another botl in the right direction?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

$1.99/lb cooked
$1.69/lb un-cooked

Right down the road here in Shreveport. I mowed through 5 lbs the other night with some Abita - excellent!! In my younger days I'd pack away a heck of a lot more.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Crawfish is one of a few reasons why I havent left Louisiana. Oysters is on that list some where too especially the Chargrilled ones like they have at Dragos. I am really spoiled when it comes to my sea food.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sad to say that I've never had crawfish as I'm from Boston where oysters and lobsters are what you eat from the sea, and now I live in Baltimore where crabs are really the only thing most restaurants have. They are definitely on my list to try though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jonesee said:


> You can tell the way they are poured on the table you guys have been there before and know what to do...
> 
> Tis the season for crawfish. Two weeks ago we killed off 90 pounds at a friend's party and a week ago we did in 50 pounds between 7 of us.
> 
> Try grilled oysters sometime is addition to the crawfish.. Throw oysters on the grill, shuck the top shell off when it pops. Doctor them up with butter or garlic buitter or your favorite pepper sauce cook them however well done people like and serve right off the grill!!! and it goes without saying some never make it to the grill...


 This just made me really hungry!!!:amen:


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Cigary said:


> This just made me really hungry!!!:amen:


Come on down we're planning on another bug boil very soon!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, I was at a Crawfish boil and I really did try to eat some. But after a while... The taste.. They were decent, but i'd like my corn to taste like corn.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Nocturnus said:


> Man, I was at a Crawfish boil and I really did try to eat some. But after a while... The taste.. They were decent, but i'd like my corn to taste like corn.


I admit it was a first for me as well and certainly different than the latin cuisine I'm used too but them suckers tasted good, the corn and sausage tasted just fine infused with crawfish juice!


----------

